# First Rig Run Done



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Timon and I fueled up our Drums and shoved off of Shoreline at 6:30pm Monday. Arrived at the Petronius at 10:30pm. We were the ONLY ones there. BFT busting everywhere. Boated 14 BFTs then floated till dawn. Trolled around the Marlin but there was zero activity. Again, we were the only ones there. Ran to the Steps and found the Bluewater. Followed a Yellow Brick Road from the Steps to the Elbow. Boated two Cows and had lots of Chicken hits. Water was AMAZING. Weedline clear and defined. It just needs to build up a bit in size and in Fish. We found water 75.4 degrees. Back at Shoreline Tues 3pm.

No video. GoPros don't do well in low light. After 14 BFTs, two Cows weren't a big deal to us. We were so tired we just handed the Tuna to friends and neighbors, cleaned the boat, and Timon went home to his family and I am sure he passed out, just as I did. 20.6 hrs on the water. 248 miles, with fuel to spare. The fuel drums worked perfectly. Oh, and thank the Lord for Auto-Pilot!!!!

We will be going again soon :thumbsup:


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Rig Trip*

Thanks for the report. Glad to hear the drums worked well and you were able to make it out and back safely and caught some fine table fare to boot. I think you started a run on 20 gal drums, working on mine for a rig trip next weekend. Keep it safe.

Wayne


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice report. We have the same boat as you except we have an F150 on the back. What kind of fuel burn are you seeing? We want to make that trip sometime this summer.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

polar21 said:


> Nice report. We have the same boat as you except we have an F150 on the back. What kind of fuel burn are you seeing? We want to make that trip sometime this summer.


I had a 150 originally. Just build two 20 gallon Drums and you are good to go!

Here is how you do it -

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/fuel-drum-329778/


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds like an awesome trip!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang, that's a long haul in a 21 with a single motor. He aint Scared !
Great job and congratulations. I would love to try that one day myself.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Capn Davey has a pair for sure. But like has been said, after 15 miles the risks are about the same as 150 miles.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

What is the fuel capacity of your boat sans the two 20gal tanks? To my knowledge we have a 100gal single tank, which would provide plenty of range to get there and back.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

polar21 said:


> What is the fuel capacity of your boat sans the two 20gal tanks? To my knowledge we have a 100gal single tank, which would provide plenty of range to get there and back.


The vessel tank holds 97 gallons. You will definitely need aditional fuel to enjoy the Rigs and do some Trolling on the way back. Definitely.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Dave and Timon Glad to see a dream come true. We were just a little East of you all day Monday. Next time you will have problems with that extra 200#s of YF's.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

purple haze said:


> Dave and Timon Glad to see a dream come true. We were just a little East of you all day Monday. Next time you will have problems with that extra 200#s of YF's.


No Doubt! We were stuffed to the gills in BFT and my Bag Cooler's zipper broke ta boot! Getting that repaired this week so we have room for YFT!!!!

Maybe we should have lingered at the Marlin and cut up a few of the BFTs, or ran to Ram Powell... who knows. We decided to keep the meat, the selfish bastards we are LOL! But sitting there alone, no one, no action in the water, no action trolling, seemed fruitless to start cutting up BFT and spend several hours chumming. But hey, it could have paid off! Damned if ya do, damned if ya don't!  

We chose to go back NE where you were and find that warmer water. That only paid off with two cows. Hoprefully you did better!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report.. To bad no YFT or Hoos. I take it your boat ran well? Glad you and crew are back safe. Damn no video. How fast did you empty your fuel drum?

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

WhyMe said:


> Nice report.. To bad no YFT or Hoos. I take it your boat ran well? Glad you and crew are back safe. Damn no video. How fast did you empty your fuel drum?
> 
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Each drum transferred in 2-3 minutes. 

We have a lot of video, just no sense in editing it since we didn't shoot while boating the 14 BFTs. We were simply too busy to shoot with a two man crew all bowed up LOL!

I was surprised we were zero on Hoo. Very surprising.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad it all worked out!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Dave

Hope my advice helped. It wouldn't of done any good chunking, that current was ripping. We saw a couple of Yellowfin at Marlin, but couldn't get a bite on a jig or troll. Next week Marlin may be covered with Yellowfin. I was also surprised at no Wahoo. Glad you made it there and back safely. Tried calling you on the radio Tuesday afternoon, but you were probably back by then


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Your advice DID!!!!!!! Thanks Mike! 

We will be in touch on the next run. I am sold on one or two overnighters at the Rigs per month, instead of every week closer in. I like getting two days (almost) for the prep and wrap of one :thumbsup:

I might throw some of the video together just to show water and weed conditions. We were FAR to busy bowing up at night to mess with GoPros, and that, my friend, was a welcomed change!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Here ya go as stated above. Not much catching on this one. Gonna even show a perfect head gaff gone bad LOL... just so you can see how nice this weedline was shaping up.

http://vimeo.com/94582763


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice video! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's looks like an awesome trip! I'd love to make that run one of these days. Still tryin to get a more precise idea of fuel burn for every condition i.e. wave height, rpm's, extra weight with the fuel drums, etc. Got a sturdy Johnson 2stroke with only an 85 gal tank so I figure I'd need more than 40 extra gallons. Well done video nonetheless! Can't wait to get bull dolphin knocked of my bucket list!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

SoCal619,

In a couple weeks, if you troll along the Edge, you will be able to check that one off your list!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

That is a nice weed line to fish on. Great efficency with the run.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic report. As soon as I get done with flood recovery I hope to buddy boat out there with you. Maybe I missed it, but are you running a 2 stroke or 4 stroke?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

did you jig deep on that weed line? I have seen it before that the fish were there, just about 100 foot down. Once we trolled around a weed line for going on an hour, out of boredom we started to jig deep, then deeper, then deeper, what wahoo on the jog and once the feeding started, the fish followed the hooked fish to the surface.... 2 cents, but worth a try next time if you didn't try it....


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Realtor said:


> did you jig deep on that weed line? I have seen it before that the fish were there, just about 100 foot down. Once we trolled around a weed line for going on an hour, out of boredom we started to jig deep, then deeper, then deeper, what wahoo on the jog and once the feeding started, the fish followed the hooked fish to the surface.... 2 cents, but worth a try next time if you didn't try it....


Ya know Jim, we didn't. But, I definitely WILL next time.

The weedline was narrow, but the water break was substantial, and the dang thing ran damn near the perfect bearing to get us back to the pass.... how often does that happen LOL?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Fire a live bait down about 100ft next time.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and video!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice job Capt!, sounds like the fuel barrels worked out great for ya too. :thumbsup:


----------



## TDW216 (Jun 2, 2014)

Cap'n Davey, thats awesome! Your making me rethink what my 216 Tidewater could be capable of......


----------

